# moving to bigger tank



## fs49864 (Mar 10, 2007)

This is my first post here but I already have a 20 gallon tank set up. It's mostly fish only, it has a piece of live rock in it but to small for the tank really (I plan to add more, continue reading and I'll explain) so on this tank, I have a aerator for a twenty gallon tank, thermometer, a heater, the gravel in the bottom is crushed shells. 


I'm sorry and I don't know the exact measurements of the tank, or what the lighting is exactly. 
The temperature in the 20 gallon tank is 82F. 
The PH is 8.4. 
The Salinity level is 1.023 
Ammonia, nitrite,and nitrite levels are all fine. 
I do not know the model number of the filter, though I do know it's a penguin bio wheel. 

Currently in the tank I have: 
mollie 
percula clown 
yellow tailed damsel 
and a basslet that is yellow and purple and color, but is not a royal gramma. For some reason I can't remember the type at the moment, if someone said it I would be able to know that. (And if requested I can post a picture of the fish) 

Okay, now I will get to the question I have. 
I have a 50 gallon tank I'm looking to set up and move these fish to (I will add more fish slowly) and keep the 20 gallon as a hospital tank. 



Okay so here is what I have for the 50 gallon tank 
gravel (crushed shells and sand) 
decorations 
heater 
Penguin Biowheel filter rated for up to 75 gallon 
aerator 
protein skimmer 
I still need to purchase lighting, recommendations would be good I plan to have just live rock or sand and fish. 

Okay so I guess my question is should I use some water from the 20 gallon tank, start out all new, use some of both? 

Do I need to add all the water in at one time? 

Also any recommendations for the best saltwater aquarium salt? 

Any suggested purchases in general? 

Is a cover necessary or can you somewhat "build" something to allow lighting,etc?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds decent for a fish only. I'd plan on moving the substrate or rock into the new tank instead of the old dirty water. When you make the switch, hang the old biowheel filter on the new tank for a week to establish the new filter.


----------

